# Radiator fan and water pump?



## Ngaines1 (Nov 7, 2005)

94 Altima...2 questions....1, I never payed attention before but the radiator fan isn't running...even when the engine heats up, it still doesn't come on. The only time it runs is when the AC is cut on, is this normal or is there something wrong? 2, I also need a waterpump...they don't cost that much but taking it to a shop will. I'm fairly mechanicly inclined so is this something I can do on my own or should I go ahead and have a shop do it?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Ngaines1 said:


> 94 Altima...2 questions....1, I never payed attention before but the radiator fan isn't running...even when the engine heats up, it still doesn't come on. The only time it runs is when the AC is cut on, is this normal or is there something wrong? 2, I also need a waterpump...they don't cost that much but taking it to a shop will. I'm fairly mechanicly inclined so is this something I can do on my own or should I go ahead and have a shop do it?


do the pump yourself. its VERY easy, especially if youre mechanically inclined like you said you are. as far as the fans go - thats normal. i let mine run once on a 90 degree night and it took *45* minutes sitting in the driveway before the one fan came on. i rarely hear it come on at all.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

My '94 SE also does the same thing. It rarely runs the fans except with the AC on or excessive idling.


----------



## USMC2802 (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes the fan not coming on is normal as the other postings say. As far as the water pump it is fairly easy to replace but it is in a tight position and you will have to remove the alternator, engine mount (which will require you to use a floor jack for support). Since it is a tight spot in there have some ratchet closed end wrenches. Just replaced the water pump in my daughters 94 Altima last month and what should have been an easy job turned into a bear of a time due to the bolts being very tight. Good luck!


----------



## Ngaines1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

USMC2802 said:


> Yes the fan not coming on is normal as the other postings say. As far as the water pump it is fairly easy to replace but it is in a tight position and you will have to remove the alternator, engine mount (which will require you to use a floor jack for support). Since it is a tight spot in there have some ratchet closed end wrenches. Just replaced the water pump in my daughters 94 Altima last month and what should have been an easy job turned into a bear of a time due to the bolts being very tight. Good luck!


i ended up not having to remove the engine mount. did it in my moms driveway in about an hour. took more time cleaning up the surfaces than it did to do the actual job.


----------



## Ngaines1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Is there somewhere I can get a step by step procedure to make sure I do it right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

here you go
http://autozone.com/servlet/UiBroke..._us/0900823d/80/1b/5d/18/0900823d801b5d18.jsp


----------



## Ngaines1 (Nov 7, 2005)

thank you...that helps a lot


----------

